

USB NeXT Keyboard with an Arduino Micro - jwcooper
http://learn.adafruit.com/usb-next-keyboard-with-arduino-micro

======
ladyada
liked this? want more? you might want to also read my kinect reverse-
engineering how-to article at <http://learn.adafruit.com/hacking-the-kinect>

~~~
dx4100
It even has a Facebook like and unlike button. Amazing!

------
kps
Quite a large number of keyboards, including some surprisingly obscure ones,
have available USB converters using free software on hardware of this class.
<http://deskthority.net/> is probably the best place to find out more.

~~~
sciurus
What I'd love is a kit that converts PS/2 keyboards to wireless.

------
paddy_m
I will gladly buy a Space Cadet keyboard converter.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-cadet_keyboard>

~~~
paddy_m
Apparently someone already built such a converter for a different type of
symbolics keyboard. [http://netzhansa.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-convert-
your-sy...](http://netzhansa.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-convert-your-
symbolics-keyboard.html)

------
rdale
I found the first NeXT keyboard was very uncomfortable to use, as the keys had
very little spring and you would ram home hard against the 'end stops' all the
time. I suppose keyboards are pretty subjective.

They did a second ADB based version for the later model NeXTStations, which I
found a lot better to use. It had an interesting 'command bar' feature too,
with a long bar like a space bar at the bottom for typing command sequences.

------
blackaspen
This is great...I have a full NeXT Turbo Slab (Color!!), and I was wondering
if this had been done. The NeXT Keyboard is on-par with Model M's in my
opinion.

~~~
olgeni
"But the Model M has more stopping power."

------
spitfire
mmm. The original NeXT keyboard had one of the most physically pleasing feels
to it ever, along with a beautiful sound.

Just a shame it didn't have pgup/dn, home/end keys for fast maneuvering.
Otherwise, so very tempting.

~~~
ComputerGuru
You can get "similar" Model M retros from Unicomp:
<http://www.pckeyboard.com/>

They're 104 key (pg up/down, win key, etc). I had one until my cat killed it
with a cup of water, I got a das keyboard afterwards.

~~~
spitfire
Not quite. The unicomp/model M's were clicky. The NeXT keyboard had a nice
plastic "thonk", with an echo to it, but no click. It also had a very solid
(no twist/wiggle) travel.

I am considering getting one of those keyboards with the coloured Cherry key
switches.

------
michaelpinto
i wish there was an easy to use NeXT emulator for my Mac — it's somewhat sad
to me that i'm running Windows in VMware yet trying to emulate NeXTstep is
major pain (i tried to find the OpenStep CDs on eBay too!!!).

